# Can sperm and eggs be incompatible?



## mittens

Hi Crystal

Thankyou so much for your previous response, it is a great help. 

I have one other question. 

Is it feasible that the reason that people dont get pregnant is because their eggs and sperm are not compatible or is there always a sperm problem or egg problem or problems with both. 

Basically could my husbands sperm get another woman pregnant, could another mans sperm get me pregnant but that my husband and I just cant get pregnant together?

( its just in our case they know there is a problem but they dont know whether it is the eggs or the sperm or both - could it just be that for some reason our eggs and sperm just dont work together).

kind regards

Mittens


----------



## CrystalW

mittens said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Thankyou so much for your previous response, it is a great help.
> 
> I have one other question.
> 
> Is it feasible that the reason that people dont get pregnant is because their eggs and sperm are not compatible or is there always a sperm problem or egg problem or problems with both.
> 
> Basically could my husbands sperm get another woman pregnant, could another mans sperm get me pregnant but that my husband and I just cant get pregnant together?
> 
> ( its just in our case they know there is a problem but they dont know whether it is the eggs or the sperm or both - could it just be that for some reason our eggs and sperm just dont work together).
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Mittens


Hello Mittens,

There are some small studies that suggest this could be a possibility but it would tend to be if nothing could be seen to be an issue with the sperm or the eggs, but in reality it is generally much more likely there is an underlying sperm or egg issue or both. I think i recall that your clinic suggested that the sperm was more likely to be the issue, especially as there is a known issue for which you are having ICSI. Testing a set of eggs half with donor sperm and half with your husbands sperm would be the logical way forward from a testing point of view but this may not be something you wish to consider.

Best wishes


----------

